# Moving to Abu Dhabi with dogs



## BerryT (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi we are moving to Abu Dhabi in the next week, we will have accommodation initially provided, but we then need to find a rental property. We are both golfers and have two small dogs, which areas would the forum followers recommend that would be suitable for our requirements. We have good rental allowance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friends with dogs have tended to opt for Sadiyat. No idea of prices though, but I'm sure you could find out easily enough with Google.


----------



## BerryT (Sep 7, 2014)

Many thanks for your reply, will investigate properties in Saadiyat. The picture of the dog on your profile is exactly the same as one of my dogs, very cute


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BerryT said:


> Many thanks for your reply, will investigate properties in Saadiyat. The picture of the dog on your profile is exactly the same as one of my dogs, very cute


Thank you - he's a lovely boy. I've had him a couple of years now. He was a rescue who bore little resemblance to the photo when I got him.


----------

